# Nicolai Hausmesse 2009



## Levin (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo 

da meine bessere hälfte in Urlaub fährt und ich ohne Auto dastehe meine frage in die Runde, wer aus dem Umkreis Stuttgart fährt hoch und nimmt mich mit, selbstverständlich wird sich am Sprit beteiligt.

Gruss

Jens


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2009)

wann wäre die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (6. Juli 2009)

21-22.08  wenn ich nicht Irre


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> 21-22.08  wenn ich nicht Irre



Da kann ich leider nicht, Mist 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## TheRacer (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,
muss ich mal schauen ob das klappt.
Würde schon gerne hin, kann aber sein das ich in der Zeit in Hinterglemm bin.

Ich ich fahr schreib ich dich aber nochmal an.
Alleine hätte ich sowieso keinen bock zu fahren.
Ist mit mehreren Leuten interessanter.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin da leider auf ner Hochzeit...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin da leider in Stuttgart...


----------



## kitor (7. Juli 2009)

Wer ist noch aus Hamburg dabei? Bislang sind wir soweit ich weiß min. zu dritt.

Ggfs. Fahrgemeinschaft? Hab noch  einen Platz frei.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2009)

ich komm auch aus hh vorbei. nebst meiner holden. wir düsen dann allerdings sofort weiter nach sachsen da schwiegeroppa 75 wird.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch da,

sind ja nur 25km Fahrt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juli 2009)

Bin garantiert da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juli 2009)

@Lord schreib mal im Icq welchen Tag du da bist, komme dann mit Bike mal rum geradelt sind ja nur 10km.


----------



## Baelko (12. Juli 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Wer ist noch aus Hamburg dabei? Bislang sind wir soweit ich weiß min. zu dritt.
> 
> Ggfs. Fahrgemeinschaft? Hab noch  einen Platz frei.


.......wie sehen die konkreten Pläne für den HH shuttle aus. Samstag hin und zurück?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Lord schreib mal im Icq welchen Tag du da bist, komme dann mit Bike mal rum geradelt sind ja nur 10km.




Klar doch - das wird ne Messe


----------



## kitor (14. Juli 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> .......wie sehen die konkreten Pläne für den HH shuttle aus. Samstag hin und zurück?



Ja genau, Sa hin und wieder zurück. Allerdings hat sich inzwischen ein gewisser Vorbehalt ergeben. details später.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Juli 2009)

Werden dann schon die Neuen 2010er Modelle Live und in Farbe zu Bewundern sein ?

Wenn ja dann schaue ich wohl auch mal vorbei...


----------



## bardenberger (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Ganze würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht kann ja jemand von seinen Erfahrungen der letzten Hausmesse(n) berichten.

Insbesondere würde mich das "Rahmenprogramm" interessieren und welche Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten es so gibt ... Zelten, Pension etc.


Danke schon mal und vielleicht bis dann in Lübbrechtsen.


Grüße,
Bardenberger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Wer ist noch aus Hamburg dabei? Bislang sind wir soweit ich weiß min. zu dritt.
> 
> Ggfs. Fahrgemeinschaft? Hab noch  einen Platz frei.



moin

und noch ein interessent (nicolaisause und fahrgemeinschaft +rad?!) aus hamburg.

kann ich mich auf einen freien platz verziehen und am sprit beteiligen?

mfg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2009)

Als "Empfehlung":
Ganz Schmerzbefreite können beim Scherff in Alfeld ihr Lager aufschlagen. 
Wer mehr wissen will: PN 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Helius-FR (17. August 2009)

Will mir am Samstag die Heiligen Hallen mal Ansehen...

Hat jemand Uhrzeiten von wann bis wann die Hausmesse geht ?


----------



## Testmaen (17. August 2009)

Freitag 12-17.30 Uhr 
Samstag 10-17.30 Uhr 
Sonntag 10-17.30 Uhr 


Durchgehend im Stundentakt Firmenführungen bei laufendem Betrieb 
13:00 Uhr Workshop "how to service my Helius" 
15:00 Uhr Workshop "how to service my Nucleon" 
Geführte Touren mit NICOLAI Teamfahren nach Absprache 

http://nicolai.net/hausmesse-2009.html


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Freitag 12-17.30 Uhr
> Samstag 10-17.30 Uhr
> Sonntag 10-17.30 Uhr
> 
> ...



DANKE 

Freitach: Arbeiten.
Samstach: Sohn Fussballspiel.
Sonntach: Willingen.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. August 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> Freitach: Arbeiten.
> Samstach: Sohn Fussballspiel.
> Sonntach: Willingen.



Da muß man Prioritäten setzen. 

Hätte ich nen Sohn hätte der jetzt halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da muß man Prioritäten setzen.
> 
> Hätte ich nen Sohn hätte der jetzt halt Pech gehabt.



du hast keinen sohn,-dashalb kannst du sowas auch (noch) sagen.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2009)

so ne kacke. ich komme freitag nicht vor halb fünf in hh weg.


----------



## Testmaen (18. August 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> Freitach: Arbeiten.
> Samstach: Sohn Fussballspiel.
> Sonntach: Willingen.



Montach: Fotos von der Hausmesse gucken


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2009)

und noch trauriger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Montach: Fotos von der Hausmesse gucken





u. du grüss mal alle  vom Khujand (Artur)


----------



## Harvester (18. August 2009)

is denn jemand von euch auch am Sonntag da?
So. passt mir pers. besser, aber wenn keiner da is.....


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2009)

werde Freitag und Sonntag vorbei schauen


----------



## r.nicolaibiker (21. August 2009)

Servus,
leider kann ich jetzt am Wochenende nicht zur Hausmesse kommen. Wie ich sehe, sind aber ein paar Nicolaifans auf dem Weg nach Lübbrechtsen.
Würdet Ihr mir und sicherlich auch ein paar Anderen einen Gefallen tun?!
Bitte sprecht doch mal bei Kalle das "Nicolai-Race-Trikot" an.... Für die Bergabfraktion wurde so ein schönes Trikot kreiert, leider müssen die Anderen (Marathon, CC-Fahrer) ungewollt auf Race-Trikots anderer zurückgreifen. 
Ich denke, wenn Nicolai auch für die Bergauffahrer ein Trikot anbieten würde, wäre die Resonanz sicher groß. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde zumindest mit Stolz ein Nicolai-Trikot bei jedem Marathon/Etappenrennen tragen. Ist ja auch marketingtechnisch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Also noch mal die Bitte an Euch: bitte sprecht dies doch jetzt am Wochenende persönlich an.

Danke im Voraus. Ich würde mich natürlich am Montag über das Feedback freuen.
Gruß
r.nicolaifahrer


----------



## abbath (21. August 2009)

Ich unterstütze dieses Ansinnen! Fragt bitte mal nach.


----------



## Defender (22. August 2009)

Moin, 

so, die Hühner sind gesattelt. Gleich gehts los. Wir  (T.Rödl und ich)werden wohl um ca. 10.30 Uhr eintreffen und mal schauen, was so geht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## zwops (22. August 2009)

servus!
hab auf der homepage gesehen dass auf der hausmesse workshops laufen "wie warte ich mein helius". 
tja, schade, leider schaffe ich es nicht zur messe.
kann mal jemand nachfragen bzw. weiß jemand, ob so`n workshop dann auch online gestellt wird?


----------



## Wilhelm (22. August 2009)

Verehrte NICOLAI-Hausmesse-2009-Besucher, was gibt es Neues zu berichten (am besten mit Pics hinerlegt)?


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom heutigen Vormittag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (22. August 2009)




----------



## Testmaen (22. August 2009)




----------



## Testmaen (22. August 2009)




----------



## Testmaen (22. August 2009)




----------



## Wilhelm (22. August 2009)

@Testmaen

Vielen Dank. Gibt es auch etwas Neues zum Thema Getriebeschachtel (>7-Gang-Boxx bzw. 14-, 15-, 16-, 18- ... Mehrganggetriebe, electronic shifting spricht E-core, Daumenschalthebel ... )?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## kroiterfee (22. August 2009)

so. ich hab ulla mal gefragt wegen einem engen trikot. nicolai beugt sich da der kundennachfragen. ein enges trikot kommt faher in der naechsten ueit. auf ein genaueres datum konnte ich sie nicht festnageln. momentan laufen wohl die entwurfsarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. August 2009)

Danke testmaen!


----------



## Testmaen (23. August 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> @Testmaen
> 
> Vielen Dank. Gibt es auch etwas Neues zum Thema Getriebeschachtel (>7-Gang-Boxx bzw. 14-, 15-, 16-, 18- ... Mehrganggetriebe, electronic shifting spricht E-core, Daumenschalthebel ... )?
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Leider nichts erfahren. Die Pipeline ist wohl gut gefüllt, aber nichts konkretes. So wie ich das verstanden wird es auch mit der BBoxx noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Testmaen (23. August 2009)

Das Team aQrad hat einen interessanten Blog mit mehr Detailbildern, falls es jemanden interessiert.

http://aqrad.blogspot.com/


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


>



ist das ein AM? haben die nun ne Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## Wilhelm (23. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Leider nichts erfahren. Die Pipeline ist wohl gut gefüllt, aber nichts konkretes. So wie ich das verstanden wird es auch mit der BBoxx noch etwas dauern.


Auf S. 20 des 2.010-Katalogs ist zu lesen: 

"Eine Gestalt der Strömungen
 Die Kräfte der Natur formen Stein in Jahrmillionen. Der Geist vermag Materie dagegen innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu gestalten. Dennoch braucht  alles seine Zeit. Wir wissen, dass die Erwartungen an unsere Produkte in Hinblick auf immer neue Innovationen sehr hoch sind, und diese Erwartungshaltung haben wir in den letzten Jahren durch ein rasantes Entwicklungstempo zusätzlich geschürt. Mittlerweile sind unsere Kunden fast schon enttäuscht, wenn wir nicht jedes Jahr mit einer neuen Killer-Applikation aufwarten können. Fakt ist aber, dass unsere Kunden ein Recht darauf haben, ein durchdachtes und ausgereiftes Produkt  zu bekommen, und darum möchten wir Euch um ein wenig *Geduld* bitten. Wir versprechen euch, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck, und die Entwicklung geht voran: B-Boxx, Carbon Drive, E-Bikes, kombinierte Motor-Getriebe Einheiten, um nur einige Baustellen zu nennen. Das Feuerwerk der Antriebsinnovationen wurde also gerade erst gezündet."


----------



## Wilhelm (23. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Das Team aQrad hat einen interessanten Blog mit mehr Detailbildern, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> http://aqrad.blogspot.com/


Interessanter Link. Als Antriebsquelle hätten sie aber auch gleich Geräte aus der blauen BOSCH-Reihe nehmen können.


----------



## Wilhelm (23. August 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Interessanter Link. Als Antriebsquelle hätten sie aber auch gleich Geräte aus der blauen BOSCH-Reihe nehmen können.


... z.B. diesen.


----------



## nox_ (23. August 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Leider nichts erfahren. Die Pipeline ist wohl gut gefüllt, aber nichts konkretes. So wie ich das verstanden wird es auch mit der BBoxx noch etwas dauern.



 Habe auch ähnliche Infos von Vincent erhalten. 

Auf meine dezente Frage ob es sich lohnen würde auf die B-Boxx zu warten, meinte er,
 dass es sich zwar auszahlt zu warten, aber es noch ein wenig dauern kann... da sie einfach ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf dem Markt bringen wollen.  

 Was hat es denn mit der Totem im AFR auf sich? Ist das eine 2-Step? (die Markierung an dem Standrohr sieht irgendwie danach aus)
 Mir wurde gesagt, das 2010er 2-Step Modell würde es nur in weiss geben.
Hat sich das jemand genauer angesehen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. August 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit der Totem im AFR auf sich? Ist das eine 2-Step? (die Markierung an dem Standrohr sieht irgendwie danach aus)
> Mir wurde gesagt, das 2010er 2-Step Modell würde es nur in weiss geben.
> Hat sich das jemand genauer angesehen?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das nur der SAG-Indikator, kannst also den SAG am Standrohr ablesen.


----------



## pfalz (23. August 2009)

Genau, das ist der SAG-Indikator...gibt es überhaupt eine 2010er Totem 2-step?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nox_ (23. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Genau, das ist der SAG-Indikator...gibt es überhaupt eine 2010er Totem 2-step?



achja, danke. hatte schon die hoffnung, dass ich mir das Umlacken erspare.

Ja, 2010 gibt es wieder eine 2-Step: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6104465&postcount=3385 

habe mir auf gut Glück eine fürs AFR bestellt. Ich hoffe mal sie hält. :/


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2009)

war auch gestern da,ne runde g-boxx-ion gefahren,das beste überhaupt!


----------



## Helius-FR (23. August 2009)

Sehr Geil sind auch die neuen Elox Farben:
Gold, Grün und Rot.

Ok, der Aufpreis tut weh aber sie sehen Geil aus und der Schweißporno wird nicht unter ner dicken Pulverschicht versteckt.


----------



## Testmaen (23. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sehr Geil sind auch die neuen Elox Farben:
> Gold, Grün und Rot.
> 
> Ok, der Aufpreis tut weh aber sie sehen Geil aus und der Schweißporno wird nicht unter ner dicken Pulverschicht versteckt.



Scheint noch mehr zu geben in absehbarer Zeit bzw. es wird wohl darüber nachgedacht.

Siehe Bild. Quelle: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222509 Interessanter Bericht übrigens!


----------



## Wilhelm (23. August 2009)

Dann laßt uns dieses interessante wright-up von RMboy doch gleich einmal etwas näher bringen:


*Nicolai Internship and Inhouse show* 
                                                                              Hey Ridemonkey people

Had a free sneaky moment a Nicolai today as the in house show is running at the moment. So i thought i would post some pictures of my internship and the In house show for your enjoyment.

Well firstly I better start off with what I do. I study Industrial design At Queen Mary University London and am just about to start my 3rd year of study (GREAT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And well thats all you need to know about me because there is not that much other interesting stuff to know. But Im sure you guessed that Im huge into the old bikes, and cant basically get enough of it. (Except for when it come to lady's they come first, of course )

So my course and interest in bikes naturally led me to the dream of wanting to be part of the bike industry. Nicolai has allowed me this opportunity! After a few emails and many times trying to load my stupidly large portfolio on to an email, I got the placement as the only industrial design intern. Now they usually have about 2 to 4 interns working in the office for them at any given time. This many consist of engineers, but when the need some sexy style (I try) they get in the old industrial designers like me!! There are other interns in the company working on CNC machines and other more hands on engineering jobs as well. But at Nicolai you never know what you may be given to :-D

I have now been working here for 2 months and my time is nearly up!! Its crap i know! Some people stay for 4 weeks, some stay for a year.. I only had 2months. BUT in the those 2 months I have leant so much its actually a joke! Sometimes I wonder why I pay for university!! The responsibility at first is quite overwhelming but then at the end when you look back it just seems like you have grown so much!

During my time I have been on a project that Im not allowed to talk about.. LOL so thats mega interesting for you.. Im sorry about that, but you will see it next year some time, it will defo be up there on the forum boards! My other main job that i was employed for was to create and design the EuroBike stand. Which I have just finished! Its pretty incredible, Kalle gave me such a challenge on it, just to keep it simple, sexy! Its so rewarding to see one of you own designs been manufactured as it is now!

Also during this time is the In house show. This means you can come to the factory look around, have a personal tour with Kalle Nicolai and see everthing is made in house with, ride all the bikes around the factory or up on the local trails and have a few beers and a BBQ full on German style! What more could you want!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So there is my short story for you about my internship at Nicolai. Loads of pics underneath with little bits of info for you to peruse at your own leisure! :-D

Take it easy, maybe see you at Euro bike.. (I will be the tall on the Nicolai stand trying to pretend I know what Im doing)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luke

Nicolai Factory in Sleepy Lubbrechtsen





Jonas and Yens Working on the Jigs





Some serious Bad boy precision welding getting down!!





Bike prep room.. Again Everything is done to perfection!





Jan, formally a Ninja Turtle, is the king of making your frame perfect.. some times i just go and watch..





Bit of dancing by Steph..Look everyone is happy at work here..LOL





This guy loves the photos look at that grin!! Pimp hand at the Lathe





The intern desks.. Right behind Kalle, so at all times he can keep an eye on us!! LOL (only joking)





Matthias doing some crazy shizzle neaxt to chirssy!! she seems to like..:-D She can build a G boxx a bit good to!





The design office.. Nice place to work.. good vibe





The draws of every riders dream.. These draws hold stuff that us normal folk would rob a grandma to have.. Not really i don't encourage that btw (legal notice)





Paint Paint Paint.. They will do anything.. or nothing what ever you want..





All the New Anno colours available to you





Nicolai Ion, Gates Team colours, with G boxx..VERY NICE :-D










Helius AM.. Man this bike is fast.. Been riding it up on the local single track and it is sweet!! I want one





LOL like i said any colour.. Pink with gold glitter........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








One of my favorites.. Argon fixie with carbon drive..





Close up of the carbon Drive





Another Argon... I know its not a free ride or dh rig, but for pure speed its what you need!





Some of my work been manufactured... Can you guess what it is yet?? :-D





I really really really love this room..





In house show, you can really see everything is made in house, noting is made outside the factory gates





The Main man himself Kalle Nicolai, doing personal tours all weekend





Hope you enjoyed the pics, i will have some more to come at some point.

Any questions feel free to ask me or pm me..

If you want pics of certain bikes please ask

2010 catalog is up: http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NIC...I-2010-web.pdf

luke        
                                                                               __________________


----------



## Helius-FR (23. August 2009)

Sehr Geil.
Bei so vielen Elox. Farben ist Pulvern ja fast nicht mehr Nötig.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2009)

oh mein gott das blaue eloxal! bestellt mal bitte jemand ein AM in der farbe ich will es sehn!


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. August 2009)

diese eloxalstückchen sehn einfach nur geil aus

bislang fand ich diese g boxx immer hässlich, aber in dem aufgebauten zustand des rades fällt sie kaum mehr auf, sehr schön


----------



## kroiterfee (24. August 2009)

super truppe in lübbrechtsen.... sehr super dort. bestärkt mich weiter darin, meine traummarke gefundne zu haben. hier passt einfach alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (24. August 2009)

Ich war am Samstag da. Lecker Steak, super Führung mit Kalle durch die Räumlichkeiten. Sehr nett auch von Falco aufgefordert zu werden, sich och der Tour über den Külf anzuschließen. Mit dem Ergebnis, das so ein Helius AM doch verdammt viel Spaß macht. An manchen Stellen hätt ich mit meinem Hardtail wohl geschoben. 

@Falco: vielen Dank nochmal fürs mitnehmen und Bremsen reparieren! Ohne dich wär ich ganz schön aufgeschmissen gewesen!

Gruß David


----------



## superXcruiser (24. August 2009)

Hi 

Dank an alle Nicolaiianer für die aussagekräftigen Bilder. Habt euch viel Mühe gegeben.
Die Eloxalfarben sind echt der Hammer.

Bis denn
sXc


----------



## softbiker (24. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> oh mein gott das blaue eloxal! bestellt mal bitte jemand ein AM in der farbe ich will es sehn!



JAAAAA das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wahnsinssfarbe. Dazu rote Extraloveparts und weiße Decals. Yeah!

Super. Das ist Indiviualissmus. Ich finde die Jungs lassen sich echt was einfallen. Einfach toll. Wäre gerne gekommen auf die Hausmesse. Dafür freue ich mich auf die Eurobike. Hoffe Sie haben wieder geilen Sachen am Start.
Dieses Jahr werd ich mich am Stand festbeissen


----------



## Harvester (25. August 2009)

Kurz noch meinen Dank für Sonntag. Hat echt Spass gemacht die "heiligen Stätten" live zu erleben. Die Külftour mit Falco war echt gut - wenn auch zu kurz natürlich. Es ist schon toll wenn man durch den Wald brettern kann, ohne sich Sorgen um das Material machen zu müssen. Aber euch muss ich das ja nicht erzählen 

edit: achja, wtb Helius AC-Grösse L- Orange Eloxal mit schwarzen Decals und Hammerschmidt ^^


----------



## Framekiller (27. August 2009)

Echt fett! Nicolai ist echt die geilste Bikeschmiede die ich kenne.
Ich glaub ich hab mich grad neu verliebt, das Rennrad mit Sram Red in einem der neuen Eloxaltöne, sabber


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Echt fett! Nicolai ist echt die geilste Bikeschmiede die ich kenne.
> Ich glaub ich hab mich grad neu verliebt, das Rennrad mit Sram Red in einem der neuen Eloxaltöne, sabber



u. dabei gibt es sooo viele hornochsen hier im IBC die sagen,- N- kann keine rennräder bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (27. August 2009)

Da ich schon drei Mountis von Nicolai hab is das Rennrad ja fast schon Pflicht Aber mal im ernst ich seh mich jetzt schon ne ganze weile nach nem richtig guten Renner um, der nicht aus Asiacarbonplastik ist, und da spricht ne ganze Menge fürs Argon Road: Extrem Steif (kann sich mancher Caronrenner gerade im Lenkkopfbereich ne Scheibe von abschneiden),preislich ok (gerade im Rennradbereich gibts extrem teure bikes) und schaut einfach lecker aus


----------



## Cyborg (27. August 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. dabei gibt es sooo viele hornochsen hier im IBC die sagen,- N- kann *keine rennräder *bauen.


Das ist doch ein Trekkingrad mit Sram Red. 



Framekiller schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst ich seh mich jetzt schon ne ganze weile nach nem richtig guten Renner um, der nicht aus Asiacarbonplastik


Ist doch alles kein Problem: Spin (plaste) oder Wiesmann (titan oder stahl) aus D., Parlee  oder Kent Eriksen aus dem Amiland, Baum aus Down Under etc. pp.


----------



## waschi82 (27. August 2009)

ich find chrissy nett.... ;-)


----------



## Xexano (27. August 2009)

Sehen meine müden Augen hier ein -N- Bike mit der Eloxal Red Farbe? (Aus der -N- Page)
Hier weiter...

Wenn ja, kann man das etwa schon bestellen und wieviel Aufpreis wäre dass den Extra? Das Rot ist einfach nur lecker!


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2009)

jo das gibt es

aufpreis 400 â¬ (?)


----------



## Helius-FR (28. August 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> jo das gibt es
> 
> aufpreis 400  (?)



Zu mir hat Kalle gesagt 350.- 


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2009)

deswegen ja auch das Fragezeichen


----------



## Helius-FR (28. August 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> deswegen ja auch das Fragezeichen



Deswegen auch die Klarstellung.


----------

